# Neuer Flowtrail, Trailpark oder Bikepark im Saarland?



## cocoon79 (16. März 2019)

Guten Morgen,
Ich meine vor längerer Zeit im Radio etwas von einem neuen Flowtrail oder Trailpark der im bzw. nah am Saarland gebaut werden soll, gehört zu haben. Weiß da evtl jemand was zu? Der soll wohl wirklich groß werden...leider war das schon letztes Jahr als ich das gehört habe. Kenn selbst den Flowtrail in Ottweiler, mehr nicht....


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2019)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tra...icht-fuer-den-neuen-park-im-hunsrueck.865552/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

